# Effective Width



## MOOK (Jul 30, 2010)

What is the significance of the Effective width in Masonry wall design?

In other words, how the effective width selection "Based on MSJC" would change the results, something like As in2/ft

Thanks


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mook,

Can you give an example of what is mixing you up?


----------



## MOOK (Jul 31, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Mook,
> Can you give an example of what is mixing you up?



Thanks Kevo for your reply

MSJC code 2.3.3.3.1 page C-29

Effective width is the least of

spacing of bars

6 t nominal

72"

For example if you select reinforcement for Masonry wall as #5 @ 48"

In MDG they always check the effective width before they calculate AS as in2/ft but unfortunately always spacing of bars controls. I wonder what will be the effect if 72" controls

Hope I made my point clear.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 31, 2010)

The "effective width" is the width of the unreinforced masonry section of the wall. Suppose you are trying to evaluate the strength of an existing wall where the wall was built with no reinforcing, then the 6*t or 72 in. provisions wiould control.


----------



## MOOK (Jul 31, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> The "effective width" is the width of the unreinforced masonry section of the wall. Suppose you are trying to evaluate the strength of an existing wall where the wall was built with no reinforcing, then the 6*t or 72 in. provisions wiould control.



Thanks MA PE for your reply

I still do not understand what I will do with this effective width besides it is also used in the Reinforced masonry walls not for unreinforced walls only.


----------

